# Social Security Raise?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I got my little raise better than nothing but after Medicare got their raise I got a whole $4

I know a few that didn't get a raise and some that the way it is after Medicare they get less on Social Security.

No rime or reason.

big rockpile


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I ended up with a whopping $1.00. $23.00 COLA but the increase in MC wiped it out. If a person is already receiving SS and MC, then they can't get less than they already do so some people will get 0. I guess I'd better be happy with my $1.00. Except rent went up $18.00 this year.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

SS raise?......Bohahahaha....Riiiight!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

It seems as if most of the time, the raise and the Medicare premium increase cancel each other out.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I got my little raise better than nothing but after Medicare got their raise I got a whole $4
> 
> I know a few that didn't get a raise and some that the way it is after Medicare they get less on Social Security.
> 
> ...


Be glad you got a little extra instead of getting less. A lot of 65 and over S.S. pensioners have lost a few years of COLAs.

You did better than the old lady across the road from me. Her Medicare parts A and B increase put her S.S. payment back to the 2014 or 2015 amount and her BC/BS premium for the policy she uses to have 100% went up an additional $30 a month.

Her daughter told me that all she could try to do was budget her mother into her monthly budget for her medical overages as she already does her mother's car repairs.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think with drug coverage and supplemental insurance both going up, I take a loss.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I took a loss too after FL bumped my cost matching in the Medically Needy program the $20 I received in my SSDI COLA.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like I am going to come out $14.00 ahead, but not counting the chickens till they hatch!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I will come out about even, but never expected SS to be my total retirement income, so I am okay with it

And along with supplemental insurance, I don't pay any co-pay for medical expenses.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

My SS went up $19, BUT, Medicare went up $21 and my supplemental insurance went up $12. Also, deductible went up $100 / year and all co-pays went up $10.

HEY, Politicians, Please explain to me EACTLY how does this help me???

Dave


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

I'M WITH THE REST OF YOU. MY SS WENT UP 8 BUCKS BUT MY F PLAN WENT UP $30 & MY D PLAN WENT UP NEARLY $20. GROCERIES ARE ON A CONSTANT NON-STOP RISE & SO ARE UTILITIES. OUR HOUSE & CAR INSURANCE WENT UP & OUR PROPERTY TAXES JUMPED ANOTHER $80 BUCKS+. DON'T HAVE A SINGLE UTILITY THAT HASN'T RAISED THEIR RATES & EVEN OUR BASIC TV PRICE HAS RISEN ANOTER $8. A MTH. NET FLIX IS HIGHWER AS WELL.ONLY THING THAT HAS RISEN IS THE CELL PHONE BILL. I'M SURE WHEN THE CONTRACT IS UP IT TOO WILL RISE. WE JUST AUTOMATICALLY PLAN ON A 5-10% RISE ON EVERYTHING AT HE FIRST OF THE YEAR. WE DO WITHOUT SOMETHING ELSE & PUT BACK WHAT WE THINK WILL BE ENOUGH TO COVER YEARLY RAISES IN EVERYTHING.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Pepsiboy said:


> ............HEY, Politicians, Please explain to me EACTLY how does this help me???
> Dave


It's all about the nickel on the ground. Whenever you bend over to pick up the nickel, it makes it easier to pick your pocket. Or do even more odious things.


----------

